# New Morpheus prototype shown (1920x1080, 120Hz OLED display, 1st Half of 2016)



## Simon (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Mar 4, 2015)

Will also output 120fps.


> "Developers building games for VR are encourages to target 120 FPS. But for those looking for high graphics, we offer the option to render games at 60 FPS but output at 120 FPS"
> "We feel 120hz is ideal for VR. And yes, PS4 was actually designed to handle native 120 FPS output which we haven't talked about publically in the past."


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 7, 2015)

So Vive, Occulus or Morpheus?

Who will dominate.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

What the actual fuck?

How much do these cost anyway and does anyone here actually have one or tried one that can tell me if they're worth it?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> What the actual fuck?
> 
> How much do these cost anyway and does anyone here actually have one or tried one that can tell me if they're worth it?



All we know about the Morpheus price wise is that it will be less than $1,000.  No word on how much less though as Sony doesn't know themselves yet.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Simon said:


> Will also output 120fps.



120fps output is good.  That much is needed for an experience that doesn't screw over the user in terms of motion sickness/etc.  Also, the design is the best out of all the VR headsets. 



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> So Vive, Occulus or Morpheus?
> 
> Who will dominate.



Tough to say at this point.  Morpheus could have a great chance if the price is reasonable especially as the install base of the PS4 grows.  

As for Vive and Occulus...I feel that Vive might edge out Occulus since I like the control scheme more than what Occulus offers us assuming that their prices are close to each other.

Still, we're far away from being reasonably certain about such offerings.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

1 Grand?

Holy shit.

HAve any of you tried any of those brands to see if those things are actually worth it?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 7, 2015)

Rax said:


> 1 Grand?
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> HAve any of you tried any of those brands to see if those things are actually worth it?



Less than 1 grand, how much less is unknown.  Most predictions put it around $300-$500 but those are just guesses.


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2015)

$350 would be a great price for Morpheus.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2015)

Considering that the PS4 won't magically get more powerful, VR games/applications will likely be graphically much less impressive than normal PS4 games.

Nice to see them start experimenting with it though, even at a probable loss.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 8, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Considering that the PS4 won't magically get more powerful, VR games/applications will likely be graphically much less impressive than normal PS4 games.
> 
> Nice to see them start experimenting with it though, even at a probable loss.



Oh without a doubt.  The games will be significantly less graphically impressive but it's amazing how much I don't care about that.

I honestly don't even have an issue with games that look like PSX or PS2 games today.  Graphics aren't everything and I hate how so many seem to only care about them now.  I'm not suggesting you're one of those idiots though Zaru.


----------

